# Finally Pennsylvania is poppin!



## fetzer222 (9 mo ago)

_ Pennsylvania on the map!! Found 5 this morning and couldn't be happier! 1st one was really a good size and the other 4 smaller but still beautiful!














_


----------



## Donkey Caulk (Apr 7, 2021)

This is all ive been able to find so far. Cambria/indiana/clearfield. All 3 county lines are basically in my backyard. Its like living in antarctica.


----------



## fetzer222 (9 mo ago)

I have found 2 more in yard. Not a thing anywhere else. I'm having a hard time this year so far


----------



## Donkey Caulk (Apr 7, 2021)

fetzer222 said:


> I have found 2 more in yard. Not a thing anywhere else. I'm having a hard time this year so far


What county?


----------



## fetzer222 (9 mo ago)

Huntingdon County


----------



## Donkey Caulk (Apr 7, 2021)

fetzer222 said:


> Huntingdon County


found this one today in the state gamelands.


----------



## EVILRIEGEL1 (8 mo ago)

fetzer222 said:


> _ Pennsylvania on the map!! Found 5 this morning and couldn't be happier! 1st one was really a good size and the other 4 smaller but still beautiful!
> View attachment 42253
> View attachment 42254
> _


How long until the season is over? I must find some this year!


----------



## fetzer222 (9 mo ago)

This year has been tough. I have only found 12 all season. The weather being warm then cold and back again has this year a mess I believe. I'm hoping that there is one more pop this week. I am not sure that it will be much longer than that. I hope it is but I am very hopeful I find a good little stash hidden in the woods! I crave them so much and the hunt is so fun! I don't want it to go away!!


----------



## fetzer222 (9 mo ago)

EVILRIEGEL1 said:


> How long until the season is over? I must find some this year!


This year has been tough. I have only found 12 all season. The weather being warm then cold and back again has this year a mess I believe. I'm hoping that there is one more pop this week. I am not sure that it will be much longer than that. I hope it is but I am very hopeful I find a good little stash hidden in the woods! I crave them so much and the hunt is so fun! I don't want it to go away!!


----------



## fetzer222 (9 mo ago)

EVILRIEGEL1 said:


> How long until the season is over? I must find some this year!


This year has been tough. I have only found 12 all season. The weather being warm then cold and back again has this year a mess I believe. I'm hoping that there is one more pop this week. I am not sure that it will be much longer than that. I hope it is but I am very hopeful I find a good little stash hidden in the woods! I crave them so much and the hunt is so fun! I don't want it to go away!!


----------



## Bgadal (May 9, 2020)

I was so devastated at the end of April and start of May that I hadn't found anything yet, and then just like that after two long days of rain, the little miracles showed up  This has surprisingly been my best year yet! In total across a four day period, I've found 34! These are from yesterday


----------



## Donkey Caulk (Apr 7, 2021)

fetzer222 said:


> This year has been tough. I have only found 12 all season. The weather being warm then cold and back again has this year a mess I believe. I'm hoping that there is one more pop this week. I am not sure that it will be much longer than that. I hope it is but I am very hopeful I find a good little stash hidden in the woods! I crave them so much and the hunt is so fun! I don't want it to go away!!


I have pictures of morels from the past 3 years from may 23-may 26th. Upper cambria county gets them last.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

And if you're still finding half-frees the better of your season is still to come. Lawrence Co. western PA. About a pound and a half today. Decent size in prime condition. Only found one stump, and whoever took that one wasn't hunting all that hard. I hunted my low spot, and it was different from hunting my high spot last Thursday. Definitely a one here, one there kind of proposition. And apple trees only gave me one morel. Sycamore and black cherry were the stars today. We have 3 "sort of" hot days coming, with over 2 days of rainy weather to follow, and then back to highs in the uppers 60's and lows in the upper 40's. I think this season has a chance to keep going. Latest I've found a morel here is May 27. I think those are the ones on my avatar.


----------



## Donkey Caulk (Apr 7, 2021)

Probably the last of them for me this year. I see people come home with hundreds, while my stupid little spot gives me like 7 and then theres another spot on top of the mountain that maybe produces 5. I will still be out there next year looking for new spots. Hope everybody had a great season!


----------

